# Whipped Butter



## ella/TO (May 24, 2011)

I'm sure in a city this size I could find it readily enough.....but, guess I'm too lazy to start trekking  up north in the city where I'm sure I would find it. Soooooo, can anyone tell me how to make whipped butter. How long would it last in the fridge?...I only use unsalted butter.....thanks in advance DC'rs......


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2011)

Try this link:

Whipped Butter – Homemade Whipped Butter Recipe


----------



## Katie H (May 24, 2011)

I make my own whipped butter, but instead of milk or water, I use canola oil.  It doesn't evaporate in time like they do and the butter stays spreadable.


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2011)

Why can't you just whip butter?


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2011)

I think because of the added milk, the whipped butter than doesn't harden. When my parents owned a restaurant, the whipped butter was made with milk and stayed fairly spreadable even when it was put in the walk-in cooler.


----------



## Andy M. (May 24, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I think because of the added milk, the whipped butter than doesn't harden. When my parents owned a restaurant, the whipped butter was made with milk and stayed fairly spreadable even when it was put in the walk-in cooler.



I thought that was the point of whipping it - to keep it spreadable at refrigerator temperatures.


----------



## ella/TO (May 24, 2011)

Thanks all....knew you'd come thru' for me!!!


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2011)

I don't think whipping it alone will let it remain soft. All that does is add air. I think the liquid is what works--although, I would think adding oil would mean that it would harden because oil gets thick...but maybe the reason for whipping is about cutting the cost of butter and not about having it spreadable <g>.


----------



## ella/TO (May 24, 2011)

I'm not looking to cut the cost, CWS....just remember how good it tasted when I last tasted it. And altho' my hubby uses oleo, I only use butter, not a lot, but at my age, what the H.....I like to enjoy myself....LOL


----------



## CWS4322 (May 24, 2011)

I agree--there are some things in life not worth compromising. For me, unsalted butter is not worth compromising...


----------

